# Toy day presents



## Roxxy (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi  I have two toy day presents to share. I sent one but haven’t received any and I would love to see what’s inside.

Does anyone want to swop gifts?


----------



## oak (Dec 4, 2020)

I have one I can send you!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 4, 2020)

17321162999 Tysm  will send one back


----------



## oak (Dec 4, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> 17321162999 Tysm  will send one back


I added you, you should see a friend request from Noah!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 4, 2020)

oak said:


> I added you, you should see a friend request from Noah!


Accepted and sent you a gift 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020



oak said:


> I added you, you should see a friend request from Noah!


Tysm  Really kind of you


----------



## Livia (Dec 4, 2020)

@Roxxy I sent you one


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 4, 2020)

Livia said:


> @Roxxy I sent you one


Tysm  sent one back


----------

